# My birthday present :)



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

He's a handsom fella! Those are really nice photos. =)


----------



## gabrielstriumph (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you!!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

he's handsome! And I really like #1,3,4, and #10.
The rest....eh....... The barbed wire and junk in the background wasn't very appealing. #2 and #8 are pretty good, too! *I know this isn't supposed to be a critique. I am just saying my opninion*

i wish I could get some pro photographs! That'd be SO cool!!
Ahhhh...... When summer comes and I save money


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

What a fantastic birthday present... he looks very noble and I love his forelock- so long. Congratulations  What is his name and what will you call him?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Beautiful horse : )


----------



## gabrielstriumph (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks! And believe me, haha, I know about that darned wire fencing. It's all that we have at the barn and it makes it SO hard to take great photos. 

And yeah, I love it, it's something I will always have now wherever I go. Maybe you could ask for your birthday or something...?


----------



## Red (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow! He's gorgeous! Happy Birthday! Beautiful pictures.


----------



## gabrielstriumph (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 
His name is Gabriel's Triumph and I call him Gabe.


----------



## melody23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Wish I had Birthdays like that, you are very lucky such a lovely looking horse.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

He's so gorgeous!


----------



## Delta123 (Mar 6, 2010)

*What a wonderful horse! is he an arabian because in pic 6 and 9 he has the arabian looking head. how old is he?*


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

What breed is he? He looks Arab to me, but he's more solid. He's gorgeous.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

What a beauty...congrats, and what a great present


----------



## barebackcowgirl99 (May 27, 2009)

happy birthday beatiful horse you are very lucky


----------



## gabrielstriumph (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks guys! 
And you're partly right, he's half Arab, half Morgan which is where he gets his solidness haha. And he'll be 8 this May.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you - he is a beautiful horse!


----------



## gabrielstriumph (Mar 15, 2009)

thank youuuu


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

He has a really sweet expression. Very handsome. Congratulations.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Happy birthday to you darlin'!!! You're horse is very gorgeous!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

great photos, i especially loved 1, 3 and 4


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow, hes great. Hes very handsom fella.
And great birthday present!


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

And happy birthday to you


----------



## KaylaOscer1994 (Oct 1, 2009)

he looks amazing.
was he forsale or did you ask to buy him.
i wasgoingto ask if i could buy the horse in my dp, but mum stoped me going to those stables now
HAPPY BIRTHDAY! hope you enjoy your new present


----------



## gabrielstriumph (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone  I do love him so. 
and Kaylaoscer, I asked to buy him. He was originally planned to be a lesson horse but he had a jumping accident and I ended up re-training him and so for the past 4 years I have been the only person riding him and I just told my instructor I couldn't imagine going to college without him.


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## SuzieMc (Apr 16, 2010)

What a beautiful horse!!!


----------

